# Afghan Students in trouble in Indian universities



## raazh

Afghans in trouble in Indian universities

Mian Saifur Rehman
Friday, June 21, 2013 
From Print Edition

Following the bashing of many Afghan students in Indias Sharda University, a good few Afghan parents have withdrawn their children from Indian institutions and also requested the Kabul government to intervene and take up the matter with New Delhi government to stop these ethnic conflicts.

The News has learnt from reliable sources that have been instrumental in Pak-Afghan Ulema peace conference and have close connections in Afghanistan that reports were not satisfactory and good about the condition of Afghan students getting higher education in some Indian institutes. The sources told The News that yet greater cause of concern was the breach of security of Afghan students on some occasions at the hands of Indian students and their accomplices some of whom were reportedly toughies enjoying patronage of the local influential.

Giving detailed account of the happening, the sources said that in May 2013, some local students of Sharda University Campus (Greater Navaida) teased an Afghan girl student and even tried to abduct her.

Following the Afghan students reaction, the Indian students got infuriated and then followed clashes among Indian and Afghan students.

Heavy contingents of police intervened and shifted Afghan students to a safer place outside the University premises because some Indian students had threatened to kill them (the Afghan students). As many as 30 students and a few cops were injured during this scuffle.

Sources say that certain quarters were fomenting ethnic hatred and prejudices the demonstration of which was witnessed even earlier in February 2013 in the Annual Cultural Festival of National Institute of Technology Rourkela, India. In that occurrence too, many Afghan students were hurt.

Similar clashes, according to sources, erupted yet earlier in Raween Shah University in which many Afghan students were injured including the son of a Karzai government minister. At that time, 58 Afghan students including two female students were forced to take refuge in New Delhi following threats to life received from some Indian students.

The Afghan-connected sources further informed The News that the parents of Afghan students had expressed their satisfaction over the nice treatment given to their children in Pakistani Universities.

These parents say that their children were also studying in European, Iranian and some other countries institutions but at no place other than India, they (the Afghan students) were subjected to intimidation and coercion.

Afghans in trouble in Indian universities - thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## buddyboyyash

ive always hated that university....n this gives me one more reason to hate it....


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

So much for the "brotherly" rant...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## invincible

Last university name given is Ravenshaw university not raween shah....and i remember the day the fight broke up .from that day i have not seen an afghan student


----------



## Hashshāshīn

Afghans getting a taste of their brotherly relations with India. 

No country in the world would tolerate them as much as Pakistanis do, yet, they still hate Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## SRP

invincible said:


> Last university name given is Ravenshaw university not raween shah....and i remember the day the fight broke up .from that day i have not seen an afghan student



Are you from Odisha? @invincible


----------



## Icewolf

Indians talking about Afghans studying in their country all came to a halt now...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.harris

Afghans and indians take the brotherly love to next level

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

Indians doing what they do best! And afghanis getting to know their so called friend better.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

oh these insecure Pakistanis!! Few incidents can't change anything, no matter how hard you cry over forums!! Lols there are thousands of afgan students in our universities and thousands have been passed out. Also we have plenty of ANA cadets getting training in our defence institutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

But Afgans were in love with indians & vice versa ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

lols at Pakistani news source.....eat this!
www.aljazeera.com/se/201342211228401708


----------



## Shweta

Pakistani newspaper reporting it so I don't trust its credibility, second where is this *Greater Navaida* ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pandora

kaykay said:


> lols at Pakistani news source.....eat this!
> www.aljazeera.com/se/201342211228401708



LoL it says 
The page you have requested was not found.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

In Pakistan they are comfortable because of pakistani pashtuns, they stick with us and stay in our company in hostile cities like karachi...in my own college there were Afghan students on special seats, all of them were pashtuns......

In karachi clashes take place between pashtun students and mohajir students....the reason is gap between abaseen culture and U.P/bihar Culture. Same is happening in india.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pandora

@Topic 
Again it comes down to a rape attempt of a foreigner in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

raazh said:


> Afghans in trouble in Indian universities
> 
> Mian Saifur Rehman
> Friday, June 21, 2013
> From Print Edition
> 
> Following the bashing of many Afghan students in India&#8217;s Sharda University, a good few Afghan parents have withdrawn their children from Indian institutions and also requested the Kabul government to intervene and take up the matter with New Delhi government to stop these ethnic conflicts.
> 
> The News has learnt from reliable sources that have been instrumental in Pak-Afghan Ulema peace conference and have close connections in Afghanistan that reports were not satisfactory and good about the condition of Afghan students getting higher education in some Indian institutes. The sources told The News that yet greater cause of concern was the breach of security of Afghan students on some occasions at the hands of Indian students and their accomplices some of whom were reportedly toughies enjoying patronage of the local influential.
> 
> Giving detailed account of the happening, the sources said that in May 2013, some local students of Sharda University Campus (Greater Navaida) teased an Afghan girl student and even tried to abduct her.
> 
> Following the Afghan students&#8217; reaction, the Indian students got infuriated and then followed clashes among Indian and Afghan students.
> 
> Heavy contingents of police intervened and shifted Afghan students to a safer place outside the University premises because some Indian students had threatened to kill them (the Afghan students). As many as 30 students and a few cops were injured during this scuffle.
> 
> Sources say that certain quarters were fomenting ethnic hatred and prejudices the demonstration of which was witnessed even earlier in February 2013 in the Annual Cultural Festival of National Institute of Technology Rourkela, India. In that occurrence too, many Afghan students were hurt.
> 
> Similar clashes, according to sources, erupted yet earlier in *Raween Shah University* in which many Afghan students were injured including the son of a Karzai government minister. At that time, 58 Afghan students including two female students were forced to take refuge in New Delhi following threats to life received from some Indian students.
> 
> The Afghan-connected sources further informed The News that the parents of Afghan students had expressed their satisfaction over the nice treatment given to their children in Pakistani Universities.
> 
> These parents say that their children were also studying in European, Iranian and some other countries&#8217; institutions but at no place other than India, they (the Afghan students) were subjected to intimidation and coercion.
> 
> Afghans in trouble in Indian universities - thenews.com.pk



WTF this is Ravenshaw not raween shah. I studied there and I was present at that time of the incident. And Afghan students started the fight on that day and after that all hostel students burst on them.


----------



## Pandora

Pak-one said:


> In Pakistan they are comfortable because of pakistani pashtuns, they stick with us and stay in our company in hostile cities like karachi...in my own college there were Afghan students on special seats, all of them were pashtuns......
> 
> In karachi clashes take place between pashtun students and mohajir students....the reason is gap between abaseen culture and U.P/bihar Culture. Same is happening in india.



Stop brewing up your lame cocktails. Clashes between Muhajirs and Pashtuns in Karachi are connected to political gains rather than culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

smuhs1 said:


> LoL it says
> The page you have requested was not found.



Lols then eat this!
India has become the number one destination for Afghan students | Asia | DW.DE | 27.01.2011

yahoo.com/w/legobpengine/news/afgha...n-maktoob.news.yahoo.com&.intl=XE&.lang=en-AE


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Shweta said:


> Pakistani newspaper reporting it so I don't trust its credibility, second where is this *Greater Navaida* ??



Exactly WTH is Greater Navaida?  There is a place called Greater Noida though.

There is no such place in India.

A few minor incidents of violence between student groups happen everywhere.

And this is Sharda University we are talking about. One of the most third class in India.

Afghans are a tough people , I am sure they can handle such minor challenges.They have seen far worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndianTiger

reference plz.


----------



## Pandora

kaykay said:


> Lols then eat this!
> India has become the number one destination for Afghan students | Asia | DW.DE | 27.01.2011
> 
> yahoo.com/w/legobpengine/news/afgha...n-maktoob.news.yahoo.com&.intl=XE&.lang=en-AE



What is your point? Hope you did check the date as well. You can do better than that because this is one lame attempt. Secondly these links are totally irrelevant as original link is about discrimination of afghan student. Not that i care much as they are getting a taste of their own friendship.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cyphercide

A minor college fight in India gets featured on Pakistani media without even a clarification from the college or university itself?

Talk about being desperate losers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Ravenshaw university has been spelt as Raween Shah University.

Greater Noida has been spelt as Greater Navaida.

Pakistani journalism at its best 

Trying to stir trouble between India and Afghanistan especially after the recent news that India has become the number 1 destination of Afghan students.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndianTiger

hamid karzai completed his study from India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

smuhs1 said:


> What is your point? Hope you did check the date as well. You can do better than that because this is one lame attempt. Secondly these links are totally irrelevant as original link is about discrimination of afghan student. Not that i care much as they are getting a taste of their own friendship.



Lols at your frustration. No matter how hard you cry over forums, you can't change the facts! Few incidents happen everywhere and making big issue of that is nothing but foolishness.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndianTiger

India is best for afgan student as compare to bomb blasting Pakistan. Its fact guys. India is Number one destination for Afgan Students.


----------



## BATMAN

India control Afghanistan.. via its proxy northern alliance.

News media is not reporting the trafficking of Pashtoon kids, since last 10 years... by Indian army.

India Turns a Blind Eye to Sex Trafficking of Underage Girls

http://ecpat.net/EI/Publications/Trafficking/Factsheet_India.pdf

http://kristof.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/05/11/sex-trafficking-in-india/?_r=0

Time to Reform India&#8217;s Sex Trafficking Laws

Sex Trafficking in India - affecting mainly Dalits

India&#8217;s Missing Children, By the Numbers - India Real Time - WSJ

India's sex slaves face lifelong cycle of abuse &#8211; The CNN Freedom Project: Ending Modern-Day Slavery - CNN.com Blogs

Stop Girl Trafficking : Stop Girl Trafficking | American Himalayan Foundation

Indian child trafficking on the rise - Salon.com

India control Afghanistan.. via its proxy northern alliance.

News media is not reporting the trafficking of Pashtoon kids, since last 10 years... by Indian army.

http://theduckshoot.com/india-turns-a-blind-eye-to-sex-trafficking-of-underage-girls/

http://ecpat.net/EI/Publications/Trafficking/Factsheet_India.pdf

http://kristof.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/05/11/sex-trafficking-in-india/?_r=0

http://msmagazine.com/blog/2013/05/16/time-to-reform-indias-sex-trafficking-laws/

http://www.dalitfreedom.org.au/trafficking/sex-trafficking.html

http://blogs.wsj.com/indiarealtime/2012/10/16/indias-missing-children-by-the-numbers/

http://thecnnfreedomproject.blogs.cnn.com/2012/10/10/indias-sex-slaves-face-lifelong-cycle-of-abuse/

http://www.himalayan-foundation.org/projects/girl-trafficking/112919

http://www.salon.com/2013/05/05/child_trafficking_in_india_on_the_rise_partner/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Pak-one said:


> In Pakistan they are comfortable because of pakistani pashtuns, they stick with us and stay in our company in hostile cities like karachi...in my own college there were Afghan students on special seats, all of them were pashtuns......
> 
> In karachi clashes take place between pashtun students and mohajir students....the reason is gap between abaseen culture and U.P/bihar Culture. Same is happening in india.



There are thousands of Afghan students graduating from India and have been for a very long time ( like Hamid Karzai ). Ask those students about their experience . Also ask those ANA cadets and officers who trained in India.

Just because some students got into trouble does not mean that most of them had the same experience. You Pashtuns are too emotional . Think before you reach conclusions about anything.


----------



## Ayush

BATMAN said:


> India control Afghanistan.. via its proxy northern alliance.
> 
> News media is not reporting the trafficking of Pashtoon kids, since last 10 years... by Indian army.
> 
> India Turns a Blind Eye to Sex Trafficking of Underage Girls
> 
> http://ecpat.net/EI/Publications/Trafficking/Factsheet_India.pdf
> 
> http://kristof.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/05/11/sex-trafficking-in-india/?_r=0
> 
> Time to Reform Indias Sex Trafficking Laws
> 
> Sex Trafficking in India - affecting mainly Dalits
> 
> Indias Missing Children, By the Numbers - India Real Time - WSJ
> 
> India's sex slaves face lifelong cycle of abuse  The CNN Freedom Project: Ending Modern-Day Slavery - CNN.com Blogs
> 
> Stop Girl Trafficking : Stop Girl Trafficking | American Himalayan Foundation
> 
> Indian child trafficking on the rise - Salon.com
> 
> India control Afghanistan.. via its proxy northern alliance.
> 
> News media is not reporting the trafficking of Pashtoon kids, since last 10 years... by Indian army.
> 
> India Turns a Blind Eye to Sex Trafficking of Underage Girls
> 
> http://ecpat.net/EI/Publications/Trafficking/Factsheet_India.pdf
> 
> http://kristof.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/05/11/sex-trafficking-in-india/?_r=0
> 
> Time to Reform Indias Sex Trafficking Laws
> 
> Sex Trafficking in India - affecting mainly Dalits
> 
> Indias Missing Children, By the Numbers - India Real Time - WSJ
> 
> India's sex slaves face lifelong cycle of abuse  The CNN Freedom Project: Ending Modern-Day Slavery - CNN.com Blogs
> 
> Stop Girl Trafficking : Stop Girl Trafficking | American Himalayan Foundation
> 
> Indian child trafficking on the rise - Salon.com



pashtun kids?? indian army?? dimaag hai ya bhusa??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Afghan, Indian students clash at Sharda University - Hindustan Times

The clash started because of teasing of Afghan girl by indian students.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndianTiger

kaykay said:


> Lols then eat this!
> India has become the number one destination for Afghan students | Asia | DW.DE | 27.01.2011
> 
> yahoo.com/w/legobpengine/news/afgha...n-maktoob.news.yahoo.com&.intl=XE&.lang=en-AE



you are right this is game of pakistani media to damage indias reputation on the basis of one incident they titled the post as Afghan Students
in trouble in Indian
universities. Its useless propaganda..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

so,this news is more than a month old..


----------



## Surenas

> Sources say the fight started after some students passed comments on an Afghan girl. Initially, Afghan students took to violence. "Indian students abused them. As the news spread, national students living in other hostels gathered on the spot. They pelted stones and vandalised university property. Some students broke window panes of cars and glass doors and windows," said Brijesh Kumar, Superintendent of Police (rural).



I would've expected more civility of students.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Pak-one said:


> Afghan, Indian students clash at Sharda University - Hindustan Times
> 
> The clash started because of teasing of Afghan girl by indian students.....



That's okay . Clashes can happen between Afghan and local students in India but at least we are not turning them into terrorists 

Afghan students flock to India's universities - Features - Al Jazeera English

*"The Afghan government feels those who went to Pakistan returned as terrorists, so we are discouraged to go there," says Ahmady, adding those with Pakistani degrees don't find jobs easily. India is a cheap and quality option.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

Ayush said:


> so,this month is more than a month old..



Yes it is! Months are only a month old!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

IndianTiger said:


> you are right this is game of pakistani media to damage indias reputation on the basis of one incident they titled the post as Afghan Students
> in trouble in Indian
> universities. Its useless propaganda..



lols Afgans are emotional but not fools!!

Afghan to double the number of students in India


----------



## Icewolf

nick_indian said:


> *"The Afghan government feels those who went to Pakistan returned as terrorists, so we are discouraged to go there," says Ahmady, adding those with Pakistani degrees don't find jobs easily. India is a cheap and quality option.*



Then Afghan govt should take back all their refugees back lol..
Afghan govt is wrong.. Afghan who study in our universities usually turn into drug smugglers or prostitutes or beggars

Btw Afghan student called india cheap LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

Drink lassi and Do bhangra

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

nick_indian said:


> There are thousands of Afghan students graduating from India and have been for a very long time ( like Hamid Karzai ). Ask those students about their experience . Also ask those ANA cadets and officers who trained in India.
> 
> Just because some students got into trouble does not mean that most of them had the same experience. You Pashtuns are too emotional . Think before you reach conclusions about anything.



I am not emotional or any thing. These kind of clashes, on more intense scale, happens in universities of karachi between pashtun students and Mohajir students...the reason is huge gap between cultures and nature of two communities.....
Indians need to realize that no matter how much modern Afghans look like, even the farsiwans, they are sensitive about the girls...In attock key uss paar pakistan people think hundred times before teasing a pashtun or afghan girl, indians also need to learn that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Are Indians good fighters btw?


----------



## Mugwop

Surenas said:


> Are Indians good fighters btw?



The dude from indian commando film is but he is nowhere near tony jaa or jackie chan.

Why didn't indians bully hamid karzai??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

Pak-one said:


> ...In attock key uss paar pakistan people think hundred times before teasing a pashtun or afghan girl, indians also need to learn that.



Nope us Pakistanis dont even have to tease a Afghan girl, Afghan prostitutes come running at us for money ... Heck even Afghan homosexual boys come running at men for bacha bazi... I said no boy keep that $hit way back in Kandahar  I seen hundreds of Afghan girl/boy prostittes in Peshawar, Abottabad, Karachi, Islamabad..


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Surenas said:


> Are Indians good fighters btw?



How can a country or a race be fighters my friend ? Isn't that a more person to person thing ? 

Depends on the size , presence of mind, agility , strength and training level of the person.


----------



## Surenas

nick_indian said:


> How can a country or a race be fighters my friend ? Isn't that a more person to person thing ?
> 
> Depends on the size , presence of mind, agility , strength and training level of the person.



You have some people who are naturally good at fighting. Russians for instance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

Pak-one said:


> I am not emotional or any thing. These kind of clashes, on more intense scale, happens in universities of karachi between pashtun students and Mohajir students...the reason is huge gap between cultures and nature of two communities.....
> Indians need to realize that no matter how much modern Afghans look like, even the farsiwans, they are sensitive about the girls...In attock key uss paar pakistan people think hundred times before teasing a pashtun or afghan girl, indians also need to learn that.



This is an isolated incident and is a disturbing act.

India has welcomed Farsis, Jews and many other people who are persecuted in the past and we respect other cultures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

Surenas said:


> Are Indians good fighters btw?



Grass eaters will be good fighters?


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Pak-one said:


> I am not emotional or any thing. These kind of clashes, on more intense scale, happens in universities of karachi between pashtun students and Mohajir students...the reason is huge gap between cultures and nature of two communities.....
> Indians need to realize that no matter how much modern Afghans look like, even the farsiwans, they are sensitive about the girls...In attock key uss paar pakistan people think hundred times before teasing a pashtun or afghan girl, indians also need to learn that.



Indians who have a good upbringing and are in their senses already understand that teasing any woman is a bad thing.

Those who don't understand , don't care and will do irrespective of the nationality or ethnicity of the girl.

Guys like these are as big a problem for other Indians as they probably were for these Afghan students involved in the fight.

Don't generalise please.


Afghans also have to be careful about the universities they choose. They will only get the kind of crowd to deal with depending on which university they attend in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Icewolf said:


> Grass eaters will be good fighters?



So how many Pakistanis are needed to fight one Indian?


----------



## Aka123

Propaganda news spread by 'The News International'.


----------



## rubyjackass

Icewolf said:


> Grass eaters will be good fighters?


Are you poking Indians and calling them vegetarian or are you poking your own nuclear bomb owning grass eating people?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

Aka123 said:


> Propaganda news spread by 'The News International'.



Ghanta International...BC koi naam bhi nahi janta hai iss propaganda news ka.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Surenas said:


> You have some people who are naturally good at fighting. Russians for instance.



Indians are largely peaceful people my friend . We are more into spirituality , music, art and stuff . Throughout history

Yes there is martial culture in India as well thanks to all the infighting that used to happen within India between kingdoms and the numerous foreign invasions that India had to face.

But, I don't think it is more than any other country in the world.


----------



## Icewolf

Surenas said:


> So how many Pakistanis are needed to fight one Indian?



None...The indians will kill eachother out of ethnic and religious differences


----------



## Aka123

kaykay said:


> Ghanta International...BC koi naam bhi nahi janta hai iss propaganda news ka.



Wo paper co ka naam hain, jaese apna Times Now or Times of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Icewolf said:


> Grass eaters will be good fighters?



Now you painted an atim bum as your own, you can eat normal things now


----------



## Icewolf

rubyjackass said:


> Are you poking Indians and calling them vegetarian or are you poking your own nuclear bomb owning grass eating people?



Sorry but atleast most of our population have enough to eat everyday... Unlike india where farmers are doing mass suicide everyday which lowers food production...


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Icewolf said:


> Then Afghan govt should take back all their refugees back lol..
> Afghan govt is wrong.. Afghan who study in our universities usually turn into drug smugglers or prostitutes or beggars
> 
> Btw Afghan student called india cheap LOL



Afghan students become prostitutes in universities of karachi?...i dont think Afghans have reserved seats in universities of karachi.


----------



## Icewolf

Srinivas said:


> Now you painted an atim bum as your own, you can eat normal things now



I hope you will finally figure out how much paint is on the atom bomb when it lands on your house 

So you are saying your own diet is not normal 
Stop insulting Hindus you racist


----------



## kaykay

Icewolf said:


> None...The indians will kill eachother out of ethnic and religious differences



my friend your country is doing that rather than India right now. Ofcourse there's no religious difference still your country is more violent than us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Farsiwans getting what the deserve (MINUS) the female student harassment part. No love lost here.


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Icewolf said:


> Nope us Pakistanis dont even have to tease a Afghan girl, Afghan prostitutes come running at us for money ... Heck even Afghan homosexual boys come running at men for bacha bazi... I said no boy keep that $hit way back in Kandahar  I seen hundreds of Afghan girl/boy prostittes in Peshawar, Abottabad, Karachi, Islamabad..



Are there also pakistani pashtun prostitutes in your karachi ?....i guess your answer would be yes.
Say this on face of any afghan or pashtun and you will have broken face and jaw.


----------



## Icewolf

kaykay said:


> my friend your country is doing that rather than India right now. Ofcourse there's no religious difference still your country is more violent than us.



I think you forgot about Kashmir, Golden temple, Gujarat massacre, 1992 mumbai, maoists and LTTE otherwise you wouldn't have guts to say such bakwaa


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Icewolf said:


> None...The indians will kill eachother out of ethnic and religious differences



Like your karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Author is just another jealous Pakistani who can't bear the recent news of India becoming the top destination for Afghan students .

Trying to turn a minor college fight into international diplomatic issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

Icewolf said:


> I think you forgot about Kashmir, Golden temple, Gujarat massacre, 1992 mumbai, maoists and LTTE otherwise you wouldn't have guts to say such bakwaa



lols and you are forgetting 2002- present....people in your country are killing each other usually on a daily basis...more than 1 lakh lives lost..still doing bakwas??


----------



## Icewolf

Pak-one said:


> Are there also pakistani pashtun prostitutes in your karachi ?....i guess your answer would be yes.
> Say this on face of any afghan or pashtun and you will have broken face and jaw.



Sorry i dont equate Pakistani pashtun with Afghan
You Afghani creatures will even break your sons legs to make him earn more profit in begging on karachi streets.
where warrior culture has gone to now?


Now dont send your prostitutes here..


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Icewolf said:


> I think you forgot about Kashmir, Golden temple, Gujarat massacre, 1992 mumbai, maoists and LTTE otherwise you wouldn't have guts to say such bakwaa



LTTE was in Sri Lanka .


----------



## Srinivas

Icewolf said:


> I hope you will finally figure out how much paint is on the atom bomb when it lands on your house
> 
> So you are saying your own diet is not normal
> Stop insulting Hindus you racist



Will you fly with your flying carpets to drop the bomb?? 

I am scared , since most of your missiles are not working these days 

do you even know the meaning and difference between race and religion ??


----------



## Icewolf

kaykay said:


> lols and you are forgetting 2002- present....people in your country are killing each other usually on a daily basis...more than 1 lakh lives lost..still doing bakwas??



Its started in our country from 2002 its been in yours since pre 1947


----------



## M.harris

Pak-one said:


> Like your karachi



If you had nothing positive to contribute then go and make love with your indian friends instead maligning pakistan and pakistanis.


----------



## kaykay

Icewolf said:


> Its started in our country from 2002 its been in yours since pre 1947



so should I put Baluchistan war and BD genocide etc now with dates??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Icewolf said:


> None...The indians will kill eachother out of ethnic and religious differences



So who would win? Afghan, Indian or Pakistani?


----------



## Icewolf

Srinivas said:


> Will you fly with your flying carpets to drop the bomb??
> 
> I am scared , since most of your missiles are not working these days
> 
> do you even know the meaning and difference between race and religion ??



you already know how... we will set up tents in indian territory and launch from there 

our missiles work perfectly fine


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Icewolf said:


> Sorry i dont equate Pakistani pashtun with Afghan
> You Afghani creatures will even break your sons legs to make him earn more profit in begging on karachi streets.
> where warrior culture has gone to now?
> 
> 
> Now dont send your prostitutes here..



I asked you a simple question, do pak pashtun prostitutes also operate in your city? You didnt say NO. 

I know your mentality dude. Atleast indians here have decency to condemn the incident. While you labelled all Afghan females prostitutes. Which means you offended Afghans of all ethnicities, pashtuns, tajiks, hazaras, uzbeks, balochs and turkmen......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## turboman

The Afghan girl was firstly only teased, boys that are idiots do that to girls sometimes. Some people here are reacting as if she was purposefully targetted and raped because she was afghani, when all that happened is some minor verbal teasing.

Also the Afghan girl wasn't teased because she was Afghan, lots of guys tease girls irrespective of nationality. To give this news an India-Afghanistan nationality angle is dumb from whoever wrote the article. 

How can a random scuffle between Indian and Afghan students be worth a thread in a Defence website, and we start talking about India Afghanistan Govt relations because of such a minor incident. 

Couple days ago, 2 Korean guys in my school fought against a couple Irish guys. Should I also open a thread in this website discussing how that random fight is going to affect Korea-Ireland relations?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

M.harris said:


> If you had nothing positive to contribute then go and make love with your indian friends instead maligning pakistan and pakistanis.



Your friend @Icewolf called Afghan females prostitutes and beggers....there are tens of thousands of Afghan females who are hafiz e quran and graduated from madrassas.....
There is cultural and behaviourial gap between me and icewolf. If icewolf and i study in same university and he pass this comment then i would break his jaw and it would lead to clashes between two communities....thats what happened in that university of india which is by the way in U.P


----------



## Icewolf

Pak-one said:


> I asked you a simple question, do pak pashtun prostitutes also operate in your city? You didnt say NO.
> 
> I know your mentality dude. Atleast indians here have decency to condemn the incident. While you labelled all Afghan females prostitutes. Which means you offended Afghans of all ethnicities, pashtuns, tajiks, hazaras, uzbeks, balochs and turkmen......



All prostitutes of every ethnicity of Pakistan operate in my city... I am not denying it.

And dont twist my words. I never said all Afghan females are prostitutes. I just said some Afghans become prostitutes and Pakistanis dont have to tease them.



Pak-one said:


> Your friend @Icewolf called Afghan females prostitutes and beggers....there are tens of thousands of Afghan females who are hafiz e quran and graduated from madrassas.....
> There is cultural and behaviourial gap between me and icewolf. If icewolf and i study in same university and he pass this comment then i would break his jaw and it would lead to clashes between two communities....thats what happened in that university of india which is by the way in U.P



Okay Internet tough guy 

And i responded because you were stirring up ethnic differences and being racist which by the way you d in every thread.


----------



## Dubious

Aka123 said:


> *Propaganda *news spread by 'The News International'.


Seems like Hindustantimes is also spreading such propaganda 



Pak-one said:


> Afghan, Indian students clash at Sharda University - Hindustan Times
> Plus some PDF also admitted to being there during the clash but of course it was never the Indians' fault!
> The clash started because of teasing of Afghan girl by indian students.....





desert warrior said:


> WTF this is Ravenshaw not raween shah. I studied there and I was present at that time of the incident. And Afghan students started the fight on that day and after that all hostel students burst on them.



Unless of course he was just trolling at it was a propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Icewolf said:


> All prostitutes of every ethnicity of Pakistan operate in my city... I am not denying it.
> 
> And dont twist my words. I never said all Afghan females are prostitutes. I just said some Afghans become prostitutes and Pakistanis dont have to tease them.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay Internet tough guy
> 
> And i responded because you were stirring up ethnic differences and being racist which by the way you d in every thread.



Me racist? You just called all Afghans beggers, prostitutes, drug dealers and smugglers.
If there are no ethnic differences in karachi then why clashes between mohajirs , pashtun and sindhi students take place in karachi?

On what basis you are making fun of indians when you yourself passed very dirty and indecent comment against Afghan people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sher Malang

Lots of home grown morons here in this topic! and @Icewolf tops them! 

at topic - There are thousands of Afghan students studying all over India and every year at least 2500 students are being admitted in various universities of India - The cost of study in Pakistan is way cheaper than India but Afghans prefer India over Pakistan why? the quality of education, the hospitality of Indians, the love of Indians towards Afghans and lastly centuries old history that has hold these two big and old nations together! 

Honor is more than life to Afghans, many Indians don't understand this fact and go for such fatal incidents which ends in damaging relations between two nations such incidents should be avoided in the future.

Those responsible students should apologize to that brave Afghan lady who survived and struggled all these conservative hardships here and reached India for her and her country's brighter future.

One more thing I need to point here... many young Afghan male students have patched Indian girls and fooled them for months and years that's the reason which have let other male Indians harassing Afghan female students those Afghan lunatic students should stop such things and they should be strongly controlled by the government of India because they are there to study not to walk in the park at day time and dance in the clubs at night with girls!



Pak-one said:


> Me racist? You just called all Afghans beggers, prostitutes, drug dealers and smugglers.
> If there are no ethnic differences in karachi then why clashes between mohajirs , pashtun and sindhi students take place in karachi?
> 
> On what basis you are making fun of indians when you yourself passed very dirty and indecent comment against Afghan people.



Spare lunatics! specially the ones who has yet to know who is his real father!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Srinivas

Sher Malang said:


> Lots of home grown morons here in this topic! and @Icewolf tops them!
> 
> at topic - There are thousands of Afghan students studying all over India and every year at least 2500 students are being admitted in various universities of India - The cost of study in Pakistan is way cheaper than India but Afghans prefer India over Pakistan why? the quality of education, the hospitality of Indians, the love of Indians towards Afghans and lastly centuries old history that has hold these two big and old nations together!
> 
> Honor is more than life to Afghans, many Indians don't understand this fact and go for such fatal incidents which ends in damaging relations between two nations such incidents should be avoided in the future.
> 
> Those responsible students should apologize to that brave Afghan lady who survived and struggled all these conservative hardships here and reached India for her and her country's brighter future.
> 
> One more than I need to point here... many young Afghan male students have patched Indian girls and fooled them for months and years that's the reason which have let other male Indians harassing Afghan female students those Afghan lunatic students should stop such things and they should be strongly controlled by the government of India because they are there to study not to walk in the part at day and dance in the clubs at night with girls!
> 
> 
> 
> Spare lunatics! specially the ones who has yet to know who is his real father!



Mate this is an isolated incident and we Indians do not discriminate any Afghans here in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Sher Malang said:


> Lots of home grown morons here in this topic! and @Icewolf tops them!
> 
> at topic - There are thousands of Afghan students studying all over India and every year at least 2500 students are being admitted in various universities of India - The cost of study in Pakistan is way cheaper than India but Afghans prefer India over Pakistan why? the quality of education, the hospitality of Indians, the love of Indians towards Afghans and lastly centuries old history that has hold these two big and old nations together!
> 
> Honor is more than life to Afghans, many Indians don't understand this fact and go for such fatal incidents which ends in damaging relations between two nations such incidents should be avoided in the future.
> 
> Those responsible students should apologize to that brave Afghan lady who survived and struggled all these conservative hardships here and reached India for her and her country's brighter future.
> 
> One more thing I need to point here... many young Afghan male students have patched Indian girls and fooled them for months and years that's the reason which have let other male Indians harassing Afghan female students those Afghan lunatic students should stop such things and they should be strongly controlled by the government of India because they are there to study not to walk in the park at day time and dance in the clubs at night with girls!
> 
> 
> 
> Spare lunatics! specially the ones who has yet to know who is his real father!



Read this about his city,
In Karachi, children aged 12-17 most vulnerable to sexual violence: Report &#8211; The Express Tribune



Sher Malang said:


> Lots of home grown morons here in this topic! and @Icewolf tops them!
> 
> at topic - There are thousands of Afghan students studying all over India and every year at least 2500 students are being admitted in various universities of India - The cost of study in Pakistan is way cheaper than India but Afghans prefer India over Pakistan why? the quality of education, the hospitality of Indians, the love of Indians towards Afghans and lastly centuries old history that has hold these two big and old nations together!
> 
> Honor is more than life to Afghans, many Indians don't understand this fact and go for such fatal incidents which ends in damaging relations between two nations such incidents should be avoided in the future.
> 
> Those responsible students should apologize to that brave Afghan lady who survived and struggled all these conservative hardships here and reached India for her and her country's brighter future.
> 
> One more thing I need to point here... many young Afghan male students have patched Indian girls and fooled them for months and years that's the reason which have let other male Indians harassing Afghan female students those Afghan lunatic students should stop such things and they should be strongly controlled by the government of India because they are there to study not to walk in the park at day time and dance in the clubs at night with girls!
> 
> 
> 
> Spare lunatics! specially the ones who has yet to know who is his real father!



Read this about his city,
http://tribune.com.pk/story/344728/war-against-rape-in-karachi-29-of-girls-under-18-susceptible-to-sexual-violence-report/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aka123

Talon said:


> Seems like Hindustantimes is also spreading such propaganda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless of course he was just trolling at it was a propaganda.



Seems so!! I never said Hindustan papers never does propaganda. Whatever the public of the country eats, that countries newspapers at times tend to do that. 

But check this news as well. Aljazeera is neutral right ?

Afghan students flock to India's universities - Al Jazeera English

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

There are tons of Afghans in Delhi. I see many of them everyday. I also see many Africans, Northeast students, whites etc.. We here are multicultural people and everyone gets along fairly well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Sharda University students clash with Afghanis, 8 injured - YouTube


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Sharda University international fight on 7-May-2013 - YouTube


----------



## jandk

Pak-one said:


> Sharda University students clash with Afghanis, 8 injured - YouTube



These incidents are not specific to Afghans. There were some incidents like this against Iraqis as well, some blacks and etc.. Truth is some foreigners think they can mess around but that sh!t isn't tolerated, not by college students, and especially in the north.
I am not justifying their behaviour but sometimes you have to look at both sides of the story.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Aeronaut said:


> They are at fault for accepting to study in the most racist nation on planet earth. Why do Afghan girls go to study in a nation with the highest rape ratio on planet earth,where rape is glorified in the movies and **** temples are accepted as a culture!



Just because you are a moderator does not give you the license to troll so shamelessly .

Oh no , in hindsight , it actually does. Sorry , my bad 



turboman said:


> The Afghan girl was firstly only teased, boys that are idiots do that to girls sometimes. Some people here are reacting as if she was purposefully targetted and raped because she was afghani, when all that happened is some minor verbal teasing.
> 
> Also the Afghan girl wasn't teased because she was Afghan, lots of guys tease girls irrespective of nationality. To give this news an India-Afghanistan nationality angle is dumb from whoever wrote the article.
> 
> How can a random scuffle between Indian and Afghan students be worth a thread in a Defence website, and we start talking about India Afghanistan Govt relations because of such a minor incident.
> 
> Couple days ago, 2 Korean guys in my school fought against a couple Irish guys. Should I also open a thread in this website discussing how that random fight is going to affect Korea-Ireland relations?



Welcome to Defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LURKER

jandk said:


> These incidents are not specific to Afghans. There were some incidents like this against Iraqis as well, some blacks and etc.. Truth is some foreigners think they can mess around but that sh!t isn't tolerated, not by college students, and especially in the north.
> I am not justifying their behaviour but sometimes you have to look at both sides of the story.



And the majority of students are gujjars who themselves are hot headed. These are daily scenes in colleges in G.Noida .

In this case it seems some guy passed a comment on some afghan girl and in return afghan boys pelted stones on cars and college property and beat the Indian boys who retaliated. The police also took the side of afghans and beat the local boys.


----------



## karan.1970

Aeronaut said:


> They are at fault for accepting to study in the most racist nation on planet earth. Why do Afghan girls go to study in a nation with the highest rape ratio on planet earth,where rape is glorified in the movies and **** temples are accepted as a culture!



Are you frikkin kidding me??.. Pakistan itself (and a bunch of other countries) has a higher rape ratio than India, and that too per the document submitted in your national assembly.. You should do more research before making factually incorrect statements. As an official of the forum, you do not have the luxury of shooting your mouth off without knowing the facts..

And before going into what Indian/Hindu culture glorifies, be careful that there are examples of sexual deviances attributed to the most revered pillars of Islam. Its better if those avenues are left unexplored

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

raazh said:


> Afghans in trouble in Indian universities
> 
> Mian Saifur Rehman
> Friday, June 21, 2013
> From Print Edition
> 
> Following the bashing of many Afghan students in Indias Sharda University, a good few Afghan parents have withdrawn their children from Indian institutions and also requested the Kabul government to intervene and take up the matter with New Delhi government to stop these ethnic conflicts.
> 
> The News has learnt from reliable sources that have been instrumental in Pak-Afghan Ulema peace conference and have close connections in Afghanistan that reports were not satisfactory and good about the condition of Afghan students getting higher education in some Indian institutes. The sources told The News that yet greater cause of concern was the breach of security of Afghan students on some occasions at the hands of Indian students and their accomplices some of whom were reportedly toughies enjoying patronage of the local influential.
> 
> Giving detailed account of the happening, the sources said that in May 2013, some local students of Sharda University Campus (Greater Navaida) teased an Afghan girl student and even tried to abduct her.
> 
> Following the Afghan students reaction, the Indian students got infuriated and then followed clashes among Indian and Afghan students.
> 
> Heavy contingents of police intervened and shifted Afghan students to a safer place outside the University premises because some Indian students had threatened to kill them (the Afghan students). As many as 30 students and a few cops were injured during this scuffle.
> 
> Sources say that certain quarters were fomenting ethnic hatred and prejudices the demonstration of which was witnessed even earlier in February 2013 in the Annual Cultural Festival of National Institute of Technology Rourkela, India. In that occurrence too, many Afghan students were hurt.
> 
> Similar clashes, according to sources, erupted yet earlier in Raween Shah University in which many Afghan students were injured including the son of a Karzai government minister. At that time, 58 Afghan students including two female students were forced to take refuge in New Delhi following threats to life received from some Indian students.
> 
> The Afghan-connected sources further informed The News that the parents of Afghan students had expressed their satisfaction over the nice treatment given to their children in Pakistani Universities.
> 
> These parents say that their children were also studying in European, Iranian and some other countries institutions but at no place other than India, they (the Afghan students) were subjected to intimidation and coercion.
> 
> Afghans in trouble in Indian universities - thenews.com.pk



That may be true...because Delhi in particular is very unsafe for Girls and women...You should not let your children to study there if you are not aware about local areas...


----------



## turboman

Aeronaut said:


> They are at fault for accepting to study in the most racist nation on planet earth. Why do Afghan girls go to study in a nation with the highest rape ratio on planet earth,where rape is glorified in the movies and **** temples are accepted as a culture!



Factually its one of the lowest, much lower than Pakistan. But you are free to troll in your wild dreams, everyone knows rape is a much bigger problem in Pakistan than India. Its just that Pakistani women dont have any freedom,and must stay quiet about it in their burkhas...


----------



## Ayush

@Pak-one how can u access you-tube??


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

jandk said:


> These incidents are not specific to Afghans. There were some incidents like this against Iraqis as well, some blacks and etc.. Truth is some foreigners think they can mess around but that sh!t isn't tolerated, not by college students, and especially in the north.
> I am not justifying their behaviour but sometimes you have to look at both sides of the story.



I know that. But Afghans are hot-headed people, they dont tolerate misbehaviour with their women. They dont care whether they are in india or pakistan. If you check the Afghans in karachi or punjab, they are very bold and dont hesitate in replying you back if you try to mess with them.
In my college times, our female classfellow came to us that the person in medical store of hospital has called her names after arguement. We all students gathered and went to that medical store, beat the guys of the store and broke things in the store....then police came and did laathi charge on us. After that we arranged meeting of all medical students association and forced the forced the hospital administration to close that store......i am sure that afghan female student must have approached her countrymen after "chairr khwani" by indian students.


----------



## mahabharath

Aeronaut said:


> They are at fault for accepting to study in the most racist nation on planet earth. Why do Afghan girls go to study in a nation with the highest rape ratio on planet earth,where rape is glorified in the movies and **** temples are accepted as a culture!



At least 4 Indians rebuked your lies. Do you still believe India has high ratio or Pakistan?


----------



## Aamna14

IndianTiger said:


> India is best for afgan student as compare to bomb blasting Pakistan. Its fact guys. India is Number one destination for Afgan Students.



The last i heard it was this bomb blasting Pakistan that gave refuge to millions of Afghans when everybody rejected them. Again make it an India vs Pakistan point scoring issue thats all that happens irrespective of the topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LURKER

Students clash in Greater Noida, 9 injured - Indian Express

"The car of an Afghan student, who stays in the hostel, allegedly brushed against an Indian student's car while parking. This led to an argument that turned into a full-fledged brawl. The relationship between the Afghan students and the others in the hostel had been strained for some time. The violence got so bad, that a scaffolding, which was part of an under-construction structure in the university, was torn down in the melee. Over 50 of the 175 Afghan students in the hostel, and more than 100 Indians got involved in the fracas, with stones being thrown from both ends. Nine students and two constables, who were among the first to reach the spot received injuries, but they are not critical. Several two-wheelers were set on fire as well," a senior police officer said. - 



This link gives a different version for starting of the fight as said by a guy in the video. So the girl molestation story may not be entirely true.


----------



## Aamna14

turboman said:


> Factually its one of the lowest, much lower than Pakistan. But you are free to troll in your wild dreams, everyone knows rape is a much bigger problem in Pakistan than India. Its just that Pakistani women dont have any freedom,and must stay quiet about it in their burkhas...



You might obviously have a problem with Pakistan but that does not change facts and don't drag women that they don't have their rights coming from an Indian it doesn't seem rational because your society isn't much different to dealing with it or you consider only the major cities of your country as the norm of the society.


----------



## Amaa'n

raazh said:


> Afghans in trouble in Indian universities
> 
> Mian Saifur Rehman
> Friday, June 21, 2013
> From Print Edition
> *
> Following the bashing of many Afghan students in Indias Sharda University, a good few Afghan parents have withdrawn their children from Indian institutions and also requested the Kabul government to intervene and take up the matter with New Delhi government to stop these ethnic conflicts*
> 
> *The News has learnt from reliable sources that have been instrumental in Pak-Afghan Ulema peace conference and have close connections in Afghanistan that reports were not satisfactory and good about the condition of Afghan students getting higher education in some Indian institutes. *The sources told The News that yet greater cause of concern was the breach of security of Afghan students on some occasions at the hands of Indian students and their accomplices some of whom were reportedly toughies enjoying patronage of the local influential.


so much for their brotherly love  .......agay agay dekho hota hai kya....


----------



## turboman

Aamna14 said:


> You might obviously have a problem with Pakistan but that does not change facts and don't drag women that they don't have their rights coming from an Indian it doesn't seem rational because your society isn't much different to dealing with it or you consider only the major cities of your country as the norm of the society.



He started the mud-slinging first. I just provided him a rational and factual counter-argument. If anyone needs to behave, its the aeronaut guy spewing his lies and BS...


----------



## Kompromat

mahabharath said:


> At least 4 Indians rebuked your lies. Do you still believe India has high ratio or Pakistan?



When the sun rises, only idiots or denialists don't see it. No Indian will agree to what i said as it makes their country look bad. Bad things about India are not to be said because no bad thing happens in India....i get it!. However, every bit of my post was factually correct, which is why India isn't a suitable country for foreigners to study,so they are the ones to blame in the first place. I remember when Indian students were murdered and injured in Australia, how Indians were presenting Australia as the most evil,racist and xenophobic nation on planet earth. So its wrong when the Chicken come back to roost at home?


----------



## Aamna14

turboman said:


> He started the mud-slinging first. I just provided him a rational and factual counter-argument. If anyone needs to behave, its the aeronaut guy spewing his lies and BS...



Yeah while claiming that Pakistani women dont have any freedom and must stay quiet about it in their burkhas is very rational considering the fact that you don't known a thing about Pakistani society thats what i meant.


----------



## karan.1970

Aeronaut said:


> When the sun rises, only idiots or denialists don't see it. No Indian will agree to what i said as it makes their country look bad. Bad things about India are not to be said because no bad thing happens in India....i get it!. However, every bit of my post was factually correct, which is why India isn't a suitable country for foreigners to study,so they are the ones to blame in the first place. I remember when Indian students were murdered and injured in Australia, how Indians were presenting Australia as the most evil,racist and xenophobic nation on planet earth. So its wrong when the Chicken come back to roost at home?



Your post was not factually correct when you said India has the highest rape ratio in the world.. It actually has a lower ratio than Pakistan and even USA..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## turboman

karan.1970 said:


> Your post was not factually correct when you said India has the highest rape ratio in the world.. It actually has a lower ratio than Pakistan and even USA..



I dont think the troll cares about facts, trolls seldom do...


----------



## Icewolf

karan.1970 said:


> Are you frikkin kidding me??.. Pakistan itself (and a bunch of other countries) has a higher rape ratio than India, and that too per the document submitted in your national assembly..



Thats because more rapes are reported in Pakistan than India...
Only 1/10 rapes are reported in India.

Lol at you acting proud of that


----------



## mahabharath

Aeronaut said:


> When the sun rises, only idiots or denialists don't see it. No Indian will agree to what i said as it makes their country look bad. Bad things about India are not to be said because no bad thing happens in India....i get it!. However, every bit of my post was factually correct, which is why India isn't a suitable country for foreigners to study,so they are the ones to blame in the first place. I remember when Indian students were murdered and injured in Australia, how Indians were presenting Australia as the most evil,racist and xenophobic nation on planet earth. So its wrong when the Chicken come back to roost at home?



Your tone and replies are filled with so much of hatred. Bro, I don't know how are you coping up with so much of hatred in yourself. Not good for your health.

How is your post factual when India has lowest rape ratio and Pakistan has higher than India? Cool down and reply. Anybody can do blabbering but sane minds should be cool.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

karan.1970 said:


> Your post was not factually correct when you said India has the highest rape ratio in the world.. It actually has a lower ratio than Pakistan and even USA..



If you think USA, Pakistan and countries that have 10x less population than India have more rapes, then my friend you are in a delusional world ...

Only 1/10 rapes are reported in india.


----------



## karan.1970

Icewolf said:


> Thats because more rapes are reported in Pakistan than India...
> Only 1/10 rapes are reported in India.
> 
> Lol at you acting proud of that



Pakistan is worse off in reporting rapes because till recently to prove rape in Pakistan, 4 men should have watched it happen and should have been ready to give witness. Even now DNA evidence is not accepted as a norm for rape in Pakistan.. it would help if you crawl out from under the bed and try and increase a little bit of that famed Pakistani IQ of yours before blabbing on

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

karan.1970 said:


> Your post was not factually correct when you said India has the highest rape ratio in the world.. It actually has a lower ratio than Pakistan and even USA..



India gets the honor as alot of cases are going unreported.


This is how rapists are punished in Pakistan.

[YOU wanted to discuss this.]


----------



## Icewolf

mahabharath said:


> How is your post factual when India has lowest rape ratio and Pakistan has higher than India?



Pakistan only has higher rape ratio than India because Pakistan reports all its rapes.
India has only 1/10 rapes reported.
Now calculate India's actual rape ratio.


----------



## turboman

Icewolf said:


> If you think USA, Pakistan and countries that have 10x less population than India have more rapes, then my friend you are in a delusional world ...
> 
> Only 1/10 rapes are reported in india.



There was recently story in Pakistan how Pakistani men dig women out of their graves and regularly rape them. If that is the condition of dead women in Pakistan, I can only imagine how bad the condition of living women are

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

karan.1970 said:


> Pakistan is worse off in reporting rapes because till recently to prove rape in Pakistan, 4 men should have watched it happen and should have been ready to give witness. Even now DNA evidence is not accepted as a norm for rape in Pakistan.. it would help if you crawl out from under the bed and try and increase a little bit of that famed Pakistani IQ of yours before blabbing on



Wow you must have been in Pakistani govt..
Thats why you know so much about the stone age 4 witness law in Pakistan. 

Idiot, no such law like that exists here


----------



## turboman

Aeronaut said:


> India gets the honor[/URL] as alot of cases are unreported
> 
> [YOU wanted to discuss this.]



And how exactly do you know unreported rapes in India exceeds unreported rapes in Pakistan per capita.? Would love your source on that...


----------



## mahabharath

Icewolf said:


> Pakistan only has higher rape ratio than India because Pakistan reports all its rapes.
> India has only 1/10 rapes reported.
> Now calculate India's actual rape ratio.



How did you arrive at 1/10? did you pull it from your back? else prove how 1/10 is correct.
If tent society itself is reporting so many rapes, then open society like ours are definitely more factual.


----------



## Icewolf

turboman said:


> There was recently story in Pakistan how Pakistani men dig women out of their graves and regularly rape them. If that is the condition of dead women in Pakistan, I can only imagine how bad the condition of living women are



There was also recently a story in India where 4 men brutally gangraped a girl in broad daylight.

Necro______ happens all over the world. They are acts by insane people. Google it for India you will get stories of it in India as well. As usual, Indians IQ gets the best of them ...


----------



## kbd-raaf

Icewolf said:


> Pakistan only has higher rape ratio than India because Pakistan reports all its rapes.
> India has only 1/10 rapes reported.
> Now calculate India's actual rape ratio.



In Pakistan only 1/100 rapes are reported. See, I can make up numbers too.

Whatever the case is, Pakistani culture doesn't allow for women to speak out when crimes have been committed against them. I actually *personally* know of a Pakistani girl that lives with an adopted family here because she was under the threat being honour killed for reporting rape against her by her uncle.

It's hilarious that you should say that Pakistan reports all its rapes when that is not the case even in forward thinking, non-Muslim countries like Australia.


----------



## Icewolf

turboman said:


> And how exactly do you know unreported rapes in India exceeds unreported rapes in Pakistan per capita.? Would love your source on that...



Maybe because... India has 7x more population than Pakistan? And Pakistan's reported rape ratio and India's are almost the same...?


----------



## karan.1970

Aeronaut said:


> India gets the honor as alot of cases are going unreported.
> 
> 
> This is how rapists are punished in Pakistan.
> 
> [YOU wanted to discuss this.]



I will see your link and raise you this

The Stigma of Reporting a Rape in Pakistan | Outlawed in Pakistan | FRONTLINE | PBS 

And about why India is number 3 in rape offences is because of its high population since these figures take absolute numbers and not per capita figures.. Also, did you know that Pakistan does not formally report its rape figures like all other countries do.. Looks like something to hide.. Eh?



karan.1970 said:


> Why the deafening silence after rape? &#8211; The Express Tribune Blog
> 
> In Pakistan a rape every 2 hours translates to 4400 rapes in an year translates to 2.4 rapes per 100,000 population. The same figure for India is 1.8 as per UN figures
> 
> Rape statistics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> .


----------



## Icewolf

mahabharath said:


> How did you arrive at 1/10? did you pull it from your back? else prove how 1/10 is correct.
> If tent society itself is reporting so many rapes, then open society like ours are definitely more factual.



Search it up. I'm not here to spoonfeed you.
It will shame you to know that all of your politicians, police officers are saying that.


----------



## Ayush

Aeronaut said:


> When the sun rises, only idiots or denialists don't see it. No Indian will agree to what i said as it makes their country look bad. Bad things about India are not to be said because no bad thing happens in India....i get it!. However, every bit of my post was factually correct, which is why India isn't a suitable country for foreigners to study,so they are the ones to blame in the first place. I remember when Indian students were murdered and injured in Australia, how Indians were presenting Australia as the most evil,racist and xenophobic nation on planet earth. So its wrong when the Chicken come back to roost at home?



 thanks for giving me my answer (though indirectly)


----------



## kbd-raaf

Icewolf said:


> Maybe because... India has 7x more population than Pakistan? And Pakistan's reported rape ratio and India's are almost the same...?



He did say per capita, or do you have issues with cognition.


----------



## Icewolf

@karan.1970

Obviously a blog and a wikipedia article entails to "facts".


----------



## karan.1970

Icewolf said:


> Maybe because... India has 7x more population than Pakistan? And Pakistan's reported rape ratio and India's are almost the same...?



Do you know the meaning of ratio? Till what class did you do maths (and where) ?



Icewolf said:


> @karan.1970
> 
> Obviously a blog and a wikipedia article entails to "facts".



Blog refers to figures presented in the Pakistani national assembly (do you know what that is) and wiki is presenting UNDP data ..


----------



## Icewolf

karan.1970 said:


> Do you know the meaning of ratio? Till what class did you do maths (and where) ?



First respond to my reply to your comment about 4 witness law, and then comment about my math skills, munnay


----------



## Ayush

mahabharath said:


> How did you arrive at 1/10? did you pull it from your back? else prove how 1/10 is correct.
> If tent society itself is reporting so many rapes, then open society like ours are definitely more factual.



he gets it from his arse..i remember he used to say it was 1/7 and now it is 1/10 ..


----------



## Kompromat

turboman said:


> And how exactly do you know unreported rapes in India exceeds unreported rapes in Pakistan per capita.? Would love your source on that...









This should help. 

This is what we do to rapists in Pakistan.


----------



## mahabharath

Icewolf said:


> Search it up. I'm not here to spoonfeed you.
> It will shame you to know that all of your politicians, police officers are saying that.



Which means you don't have a source to back up your lies .


----------



## turboman

Icewolf said:


> *Maybe because... India has 7x more population than Pakistan*? And Pakistan's reported rape ratio and India's are almost the same...?



For the bold part, You really dont know what "per capita" means do you? Either you are intenttionally being stupid while discussing these matters, or are really this stupid. Either way its pointless to discuss these issues with someone who doesnt have English comprehension skills....

As for the 2nd part, not even close Go check numbers on UN;s human rights website...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

karan.1970 said:


> Blog refers to figures presented in the Pakistani national assembly (do you know what that is) and wiki is presenting UNDP data ..



Both figures are calculated by reported rapes.
I already said that only 1/10 rapes are reported in Shining India.
Fail.


----------



## Ayush

Aeronaut said:


> This should help.
> 
> This is what we do to rapists in Pakistan.



per capita??.


----------



## turboman

Aeronaut said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> This[/URL] is what we do to rapists in Pakistan.



I dont know if you are being dishonest intentionally, or if you are just naturally stupid that you dont know what per capita means. 

Of course India is going to have more numbers, its population is 10x Pak population....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

Aeronaut said:


> This should help.
> 
> This is what we do to rapists in Pakistan.



This image doesn't answer his question.

What he (and I) are looking for are the un-reported rape statistics (estimates obviously) for both Pakistan and India.


----------



## Kompromat

karan.1970 said:


> I will see your link and raise you this
> 
> The Stigma of Reporting a Rape in Pakistan | Outlawed in Pakistan | FRONTLINE | PBS
> 
> And about why India is number 3 in rape offences is because of its high population since these figures take absolute numbers and not per capita figures.. Also, did you know that Pakistan does not formally report its rape figures like all other countries do.. Looks like something to hide.. Eh?



All of the above is based on estimates, that is not the case with India.


----------



## mahabharath

Aeronaut said:


> This should help.



Is that talking about the ratio or number of cases reported?


----------



## kbd-raaf

Aeronaut said:


> All of the above is based on estimates, that is not the case with India.



It is obviously going to be based on estimates when there are no official numbers being reported by your Government.


----------



## Kompromat

kbd-raaf said:


> This image doesn't answer his question.
> 
> What he (and I) are looking for are the un-reported rape statistics (estimates obviously) for both Pakistan and India.



Unreported rape cases make up the majority of rapes in the world. They are based on "estimates",therefore no accurate research can be conducted,if it is it will not be peer reviewed for no credible source and therefore will not be published.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Aeronaut said:


> Unreported rape cases make up the majority of rapes in the world. They are based on "estimates",therefore no accurate research can be conducted,if it is it will not be peer reviewed for no credible source and therefore will not be published.



Yes, that is clear, even if we assume unreported rape numbers is the same in India as it is Pakistan, it is obvious that India is doing better in terms of protection for women.

But in reality, unreported rape in India is likely to be far less than in Pakistan.


----------



## Kompromat

mahabharath said:


> Is that talking about the ratio or number of cases reported?



You are asking for something that doesn't exist. Only thing that exists is estimates,which are hardly credible. We have to argue on information at hand not the information that cant be accumulated and assessed.


----------



## qamar1990

raazh said:


> Afghans in trouble in Indian universities
> 
> Mian Saifur Rehman
> Friday, June 21, 2013
> From Print Edition
> 
> Following the bashing of many Afghan students in Indias Sharda University, a good few Afghan parents have withdrawn their children from Indian institutions and also requested the Kabul government to intervene and take up the matter with New Delhi government to stop these ethnic conflicts.
> 
> The News has learnt from reliable sources that have been instrumental in Pak-Afghan Ulema peace conference and have close connections in Afghanistan that reports were not satisfactory and good about the condition of Afghan students getting higher education in some Indian institutes. The sources told The News that yet greater cause of concern was the breach of security of Afghan students on some occasions at the hands of Indian students and their accomplices some of whom were reportedly toughies enjoying patronage of the local influential.
> 
> Giving detailed account of the happening, the sources said that in May 2013, some local students of Sharda University Campus (Greater Navaida) teased an Afghan girl student and even tried to abduct her.
> 
> Following the Afghan students reaction, the Indian students got infuriated and then followed clashes among Indian and Afghan students.
> 
> Heavy contingents of police intervened and shifted Afghan students to a safer place outside the University premises because some Indian students had threatened to kill them (the Afghan students). As many as 30 students and a few cops were injured during this scuffle.
> 
> Sources say that certain quarters were fomenting ethnic hatred and prejudices the demonstration of which was witnessed even earlier in February 2013 in the Annual Cultural Festival of National Institute of Technology Rourkela, India. In that occurrence too, many Afghan students were hurt.
> 
> Similar clashes, according to sources, erupted yet earlier in Raween Shah University in which many Afghan students were injured including the son of a Karzai government minister. At that time, 58 Afghan students including two female students were forced to take refuge in New Delhi following threats to life received from some Indian students.
> 
> The Afghan-connected sources further informed The News that the parents of Afghan students had expressed their satisfaction over the nice treatment given to their children in Pakistani Universities.
> 
> These parents say that their children were also studying in European, Iranian and some other countries institutions but at no place other than India, they (the Afghan students) were subjected to intimidation and coercion.
> 
> Afghans in trouble in Indian universities - thenews.com.pk





good these afghans deserve it.
they bit the hand that fed them(pakistan) and they went to indias lap and this is what they gonna get now.


----------



## Icewolf

kbd-raaf said:


> Yes, that is clear, even if we assume unreported rape numbers is the same in India as it is Pakistan, it is obvious that India is doing better in terms of protection for women.
> 
> But in reality, unreported rape in India is likely to be far less than in Pakistan.



How? 
India has almost the same reported rape per capita as Pakistan.
Now India has 7x more population than Pakistan.

Can you use your brain? India is literally a no-go area for women.


----------



## mahabharath

Aeronaut said:


> You are asking for something that doesn't exist. Only thing that exists is estimates,which are hardly credible. We have to argue on information at hand not the information that cant be accumulated and assessed.


 @Icewolf


----------



## kbd-raaf

Icewolf said:


> How?
> India has almost the same reported rape per capita as Pakistan.
> Now India has 7x more population than Pakistan.
> 
> Can you use your brain? India is literally a no-go area for women.



Are you sure you are a functional literate?







No. Pakistan has a HIGHER rape per capita.

Per capita is important, absolute numbers are NOT.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## karan.1970

Aeronaut said:


> All of the above is based on estimates, that is not the case with India.



Not so



> Interior Ministry documents placed before the National Assembly in 2008 *revealed* that a staggering 7,546 women were raped in a mere 24-month span between 2007-2009, a rate of 314 rapes every month.


Why the deafening silence after rape? &#8211; The Express Tribune Blog



with those numbers (NOT ESTIMATES), it translates to 2.25 rapes per 100,000 population in Pakistan against the figure of 1.8 in India..

*And these are 4 year old figures.. violence and lawlessness has only gone up in last 4 years in Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aka123

Making a Mountain out of a mole!

Clash of Afghan students topic changed into Indo Pak rape ratio topic.

Wah! Badiya.... and this is what u called Healthy discussion.
@WebMaster..... Plz check this thread.... Indo Afghan student topic, changed into Indo Pak rape topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

Aeronaut said:


> You are asking for something that doesn't exist. Only thing that exists is estimates,which are hardly credible. We have to argue on information at hand not the information that cant be accumulated and assessed.



Not estimates my friend.. Formal figures presented in your National Assembly...


----------



## Ayush

kbd-raaf said:


> Are you sure you are a functional literate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Pakistan has a HIGHER rape per capita.
> 
> Per capita is important, absolute numbers are NOT.


why not both..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

kbd-raaf said:


> Yes, that is clear, even if we assume unreported rape numbers is the same in India as it is Pakistan, it is obvious that India is doing better in terms of protection for women.
> 
> *But in reality, unreported rape in India is likely to be far less than in Pakistan*.



That is just your own assumption [you can live with it]...it wont be mine as if what you are saying cant be believed as Pakistan doesn't even make it to top 10 rape offending nations. Protection is out of question when the on hand statistics tell a different story. Raping in Pakistan mean you are dead. Just for further reading, that Pakistani govt doesn't gather statistics on rape but human rights organizations and NGOs do including the UN. Top 5 countries for harshest rape punishment are all Muslim countries with each awarding capital punishment. There is no Muslim majority country in the top 10 rape offending nations, for obvious reasons as it is not culturally acceptable and we hand out the biggest shaft in store to the offenders.


----------



## kbd-raaf

Ayush said:


> why not both..








That meme is fast becoming my most frequently used.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

kbd-raaf said:


> Yes, that is clear, even if we assume unreported rape numbers is the same in India as it is Pakistan, it is obvious that India is doing better in terms of protection for women.
> 
> But in reality, unreported rape in India is likely to be far less than in Pakistan.





that is not the case, in india a woman gets raped every few mins.


----------



## karan.1970

Aeronaut said:


> That is just your own assumption [you can live with it]...it wont be mine as if what you are saying cant be believed as Pakistan doesn't even make it to top 10 rape offending nations. Protection is out of question when the on hand statistics tell a different story. Raping in Pakistan mean you are dead. Just for further reading, that Pakistani govt doesn't gather statistics on rape but human rights organizations and NGOs do including the UN. Top 5 countries for harshest rape punishment are all Muslim countries with each awarding capital punishment. There is no Muslim majority country in the top 10 rape offending nations, for obvious reasons as it is not culturally acceptable and we hand out the biggest shaft in store to the offenders.


All these are simply anecdotal comments. I have shown you thru formal govt numbers that *per capita rape in Pakistan is 25% higher *than India. I am obviously assuming that unreported case percentage is same in both countries (unless you can prove otherwise). Do you have any rebuttal for these numbers ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

Aeronaut said:


> That is just your own assumption [you can live with it]...it wont be mine as if what you are saying cant be believed as Pakistan doesn't even make it to top 10 rape offending nations. Protection is out of question when the on hand statistics tell a different story. Raping in Pakistan mean you are dead. Just for further reading, that Pakistani govt doesn't gather statistics on rape but human rights organizations and NGOs do including the UN. Top 5 countries for harshest rape punishment are all Muslim countries with each awarding capital punishment. There is no Muslim majority country in the top 10 rape offending nations, for obvious reasons as it is not culturally acceptable and we hand out the biggest shaft in store to the offenders.




the freaking indian is living in lalala land lol


----------



## karan.1970

qamar1990 said:


> that is not the case, in india a woman gets raped every few mins.



India = once every 21 mins
Pakistan = Once every 2 hours

Considering Pakistan's population is 1/8 of India, the per capita freq of rape in Pakistan is higher by 25% than India...



qamar1990 said:


> the freaking indian is living in lalala land lol



and you seem to have flunked maths..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qamar1990

karan.1970 said:


> All these are simply anecdotal comments. I have shown you thru formal govt numbers that *per capita rape in Pakistan is 25% higher *than India. I am obviously assuming that unreported case percentage is same in both countries (unless you can prove otherwise). Do you have any rebuttal for these numbers ?




per capita? i think rapes are reported far more in pakistan than in india. 

in pakistan it is close to impossible to rape somebody and get away with it, that is not the case in india where you will get raped on a public bus even by the bus driver.



> India = once every 21 mins
> Pakistan = Once every 2 hours



show me the source for this please.



> Considering Pakistan's population is 1/8 of India, the per capita freq of rape in Pakistan is higher by 25% than India...



wel see about that.
rape is almost always reported in pakistan.





> and you seem to have flunked maths..



keep thinking that, im pakistani we have higher IQ levels then you


----------



## Kompromat

karan.1970 said:


> All these are simply anecdotal comments. I have shown you thru formal govt numbers that *per capita rape in Pakistan is 25% higher *than India. I am obviously assuming that unreported case percentage is same in both countries (unless you can prove otherwise). Do you have any rebuttal for these numbers ?



Everything you posted were blogs or wikipedia. There is no credible source on what you stated. Unreported cases cannot be calculated.


----------



## kbd-raaf

Aeronaut said:


> That is just your own assumption [you can live with it]...it wont be mine as if what you are saying cant be believed as Pakistan doesn't even make it to top 10 rape offending nations. Protection is out of question when the on hand statistics tell a different story. Raping in Pakistan mean you are dead. Just for further reading, that Pakistani govt doesn't gather statistics on rape but human rights organizations and NGOs do including the UN. *Top 5 countries for harshest rape punishment* are all Muslim countries with each awarding capital punishment. There is no Muslim majority country in the top 10 rape offending nations, for obvious reasons as it is not culturally acceptable and we hand out the biggest shaft in store to the offenders.



Raping in Pakistan means you are likely to get away with it as long as it's not someone important who's daughter it is you raped. See I can make anecdotes too.

If you've ever conversed with a person who has been in prison with a rapist you can hear about their treatment there, death is sometimes better than that.

You'll be hard pressed to convince me reporting of rape is socially acceptable in Pakistan when this is a matter close to my heart where people I know of Pakistani origin have had to leave home for fear of the repercussions for such. 

And no I don't like point scoring on the Internet by bringing up the plight of people who I am close to.

Please provide to me a source for the bolded part.


----------



## karan.1970

qamar1990 said:


> per capita? i think rapes are reported far more in pakistan than in india.



Your own countrymen do not agree with you

The Stigma of Reporting a Rape in Pakistan | Outlawed in Pakistan | FRONTLINE | PBS


----------



## qamar1990

Aeronaut said:


> Everything you posted were blogs or wikipedia. There is no credible source on what you stated. Unreported cases cannot be calculated.




i think rapes are reported more in pakistan then in india.
being a conservative society seeing men and women together raises eyebrows never mind anything else.
and i also think sometimes rapes that arent rapes are reported in pakistan far more then in india becuase the girl doesnt want to get her *** honor killed lol, that is what happened to a guy in my town who was arrested by cops after the parents caught the guy with their daughters he ran away while wearing her salwar lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

kbd-raaf said:


> Raping in Pakistan means you are likely to get away with it as long as it's not someone important who's daughter it is you raped. See I can make anecdotes too.
> 
> If you've ever conversed with a person who has been in prison with a rapist you can hear about their treatment there, death is sometimes better than that.
> 
> You'll be hard pressed to convince me reporting of rape is socially acceptable in Pakistan when this is a matter close to my heart where people I know of Pakistani origin have had to leave home for fear of the repercussions for such.
> 
> And no I don't like point scoring on the Internet by bringing up the plight of people who I am close to.
> 
> Please provide to me a source for the bolded part.




Assumptions, Assumptions and so on. Getting convicted of rape in Pakistan means you are going to see GOD!


----------



## Ayush

Aeronaut said:


> Everything you posted were blogs or wikipedia. There is no credible source on what you stated. Unreported cases cannot be calculated.



then how do u say that pak has less rapes in india?? use google,u will find that most of the sources say that india is safer for women than pakistan..don't be shy..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kbd-raaf

Aeronaut said:


> Assumptions, Assumptions and so on. Getting convicted of rape in Pakistan means you are going to see GOD!



You didn't respond to what I had to say.

And you're only going to go see God if you're of a mind to believe in his/her/its very existence.


----------



## Kompromat

karan.1970 said:


> Your own countrymen do not agree with you
> 
> The Stigma of Reporting a Rape in Pakistan | Outlawed in Pakistan | FRONTLINE | PBS



What does it prove, what statistics were you quoting?

How about This one? The stigma and blame attached to rape survivors in India | Human Rights Watch


----------



## qamar1990

Ayush said:


> abe tu bakwaas band kar..ignorant..



dont hate the player hate the game.


----------



## karan.1970

Aeronaut said:


> Everything you posted were blogs or wikipedia. There is no credible source on what you stated. Unreported cases cannot be calculated.



So leaving the unreported cases aside, the formal govt numbers (based on ones presented in your national assembly) show that my stats are correct. and the wiki link shows UNDP numbers.. You think they are fudged?? 



Aeronaut said:


> What does it prove, what statistics were you quoting?
> 
> How about This one? The stigma and blame attached to rape survivors in India | Human Rights Watch



Exactly my point that the problem of unreported cases is same in India and Pakistan and can not be used for any calculations. All we have is formal reported numbers which show *Pakistan per capita rape is 25% higher*

btw, if your excuse for disagreeing to Pakistani rape numbers is that I picked it up from a blog, here's the same from a regular news site.. both refer to a formal statistics of reported rape cases

http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=2012\12\03\story_3-12-2012_pg11_9



> According to the *United Nations Family Planning Association (UNFPA)*, nearly 1,000 women are killed in the name of honour every year, with more than 400 cases of acid-related attacks reported annually and an average of *314 rape cases reported every month. *


----------



## Kompromat

kbd-raaf said:


> You didn't respond to what I had to say.
> 
> And you're only going to go see God if you're of a mind to believe in his/her/its very existence.



Pakistani constitution is Shari'a based. Penalty for rape is death.


----------



## qamar1990

karan.1970 said:


> Your own countrymen do not agree with you
> 
> The Stigma of Reporting a Rape in Pakistan | Outlawed in Pakistan | FRONTLINE | PBS




thats complete bs. im from pakistan i know how things are there. a lot of the times even consensual sex is reported as rape by the girls after they get caught.


----------



## Aka123

This has now become a troll thread.

On topic - Anyways this is a very common thing which happens in colleges between different students communities, in every country in South Asia or should I say Asia or rather the World.
In India, college fights even happens at times between student group from different regions because of silly reasons. Though it's nothing praiseworthy and the involved students should be punished.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

qamar1990 said:


> thats complete bs. im from pakistan i know how things are there. a lot of the times even consensual sex is reported as rape by the girls after they get caught.



But you live in the US...


----------



## qamar1990

karan.1970 said:


> But you live in the US...




im still from pakistan i go spent half of my life there.


----------



## karan.1970

qamar1990 said:


> im still from pakistan i go spent half of my life there.



then you need to be more aware of your surroundings...


----------



## Aka123

@Ayush .... Abey tereko banned kar diya.
Kya kiya re?


----------



## qamar1990

Aka123 said:


> @Ayush .... Abey tereko banned kar diya.
> Kya kiya re?




yes trolls with no facts get banned


----------



## Aamna14

This seems like a rape thread to me now lol anyways on topic its a sad incident and like somebody overhere said earlier which i agree with that Afghans are hot blooded people and they don't tolerate these things no matter where they are. I have studied with lots of Afghans and they do have this tendency of not tolerating anything when it comes to their women.


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Crime statistics of Pakistan
Crime report of five years issued - thenews.com.pk


----------



## Kompromat

@Aamna14 Bibi every human is hot headed not just Afghans and its nothing to be proud of. Indians on the other hand suffer from 'majoritism synderome'. They behave differently when they are in the majority. Afghans being the minority leads me to think that they wouldn't have picked the fight. If you are going to tease an Afghan girl infront of Afghan men.....you are asking for hell. Indian students should have acted civil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

What can be the reasons of rape-epidemics in India? It seems they are possessed by rape-demons.


----------



## Kompromat

Pak-one said:


> Crime statistics of Pakistan
> Crime report of five years issued - thenews.com.pk




No one is saying that Pakistan is a pure,crime free country.



Pak-one said:


> What can be the reasons of rape-epidemics in India? It seems they are possessed by rape-demons.



Phir teeli laga raha hai kameeny

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aka123

qamar1990 said:


> yes trolls with no facts get banned


 @Ayush generally never trolls

Anyways in that case there are many more here.... Who should get banned as well.


----------



## karan.1970

Pak-one said:


> What can be the reasons of rape-epidemics in India? It seems they are possessed by rape-demons.



Could be something to do with proximity to Pakistan which has a higher rape ratio even going by the figures posted by yourself


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Aeronaut said:


> No one is saying that Pakistan is a pure,crime free country.
> 
> 
> 
> Phir teeli laga raha hai kameeny



You know i feel worried for my beloved afghans in India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

Aka123 said:


> @Ayush generally never trolls
> 
> Anyways in that case there are many more here.... Who should get banned as well.



who will guard the guardians  ?


----------



## Aka123

Pak-one said:


> You know i feel worried for my beloved afghans in India



No need to get worried brother that too on a news like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aamna14

Aeronaut said:


> @Aamna14 Bibi every human is hot headed not just Afghans and its nothing to be proud of. Indians on the other hand suffer from 'majoritism synderome'. They behave differently when they are in the majority. Afghans being the minority leads me to think that they wouldn't have picked the fight. If you are going to tease an Afghan girl infront of Afghan men.....you are asking for hell. Indian students should have acted civil.



No you got me wrong iam not saying its something to be proud of i was stating a simple fact that such an action shouldn't be tolerated be it in any society.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

karan.1970 said:


> Could be something to do with proximity to Pakistan which has a higher rape ratio even going by the figures posted by yourself



Those are 5 year statistics and i posted it for comparison. I myself have no idea about ratios but the fact is india is making headlines in international news about rapes and gang-rapes.
Just went through youtube and there are news clips in which mob is molesting girl in public in broad day light and people are just watching......it seems once such incident and insensitivity over it encourages other people to have the "fun" in same way...its all about society


----------



## Kompromat

@Aamna14 If you are aware of the usual upbringing of a Pakistani boy, you should know that we are fed 'ghairat' and told that other girls are your sisters and should be respected,that also includes a religious element to it.

If you were to be teased by the Indians infront of me,my reaction as a Pakistani would be to do exactly what those Afghans did. Good on them, they proved to those Indians that their media has failed to Indianize them....and they can risk arm and leg for their ladies to be respected. They also proved that,teasing unsuspecting girls maybe acceptible and 'touted' in their culture but not in ours,we still have ghairat left in our vains...enough to fight an Indian gang...risking everything.

God bless my boys.
@Aka123 Ayush needs a break, none of you know the reason,i do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aka123

Aeronaut said:


> @Aamna14 If you are aware of the usual upbringing of a Pakistani boy, you should know that we are fed 'ghairat' and told that other girls are your sisters and should be respected,that also includes a religious element to it.
> 
> If you were to be teased by the Indians infront of me,my reaction as a Pakistani would be to do exactly what those Afghans did. Good on them, they proved to those Indians that their media has failed to Indianize them....and they can risk arm and leg for their ladies to be respected. They also proved that,teasing unsuspecting girls maybe acceptible and 'touted' in their culture but not in ours,we still have ghairat left in our vains...enough to fight an Indian gang...risking everything.
> 
> God bless my boys.



Don't generalize as Indians. We are also brought up in that way and if some one does that kind of harqat with any girl be it from any Nationality in front of me, I'll do the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

Pak-one said:


> Those are 5 year statistics and i posted it for comparison. I myself have no idea about ratios but the fact the fact is india is making headlines in international news about rapes and gang-rapes.
> Just went through youtube and there are news clips in which mob is molesting girl in public in broad day light and people are just watching......it seems once such incident and insensitivity over it encourages other people to have the "fun" in same way...its all about society



Dude, i know those are 5 year statistics.. And the reason you see the rape news about India every day is because since the ghastly incident in december when a student was raped in a moving bus in the capital, the national tolerance towards this crime has become very low and hence media is highlighting every single incident that is reported. It may give Pakistani members something to cheer about on this forum, but in reality this exposure is going a long way in controlling this crime. Police men who were earlier totally insensitive to a rape complaint now fall over themselves to help a rape victim simply because of the extreme media glare on this subject..The statistics of rape actually is down by over 25% in most regions between 2012 and 2013.. Its simply the media reporting that has gone up manifold. The long term results of which are definitely good. 

As a matter of fact a lot of Pakistani newspapers have commented on this phenomenon of over reporting of rapes in India and how they wish Pakistani media should follow the same



Aeronaut said:


> @Aamna14 If you are aware of the usual upbringing of a Pakistani boy, you should know that we are fed 'ghairat' and told that other girls are your sisters and should be respected,that also includes a religious element to it.
> 
> If you were to be teased by the Indians infront of me,my reaction as a Pakistani would be to do exactly what those Afghans did. Good on them, they proved to those Indians that their media has failed to Indianize them....and they can risk arm and leg for their ladies to be respected. They also proved that,teasing unsuspecting girls maybe acceptible and 'touted' in their culture but not in ours,we still have ghairat left in our vains...enough to fight an Indian gang...risking everything.



But with all that ghairat, why do these well brought up boys of Pakistan who are willing to get into a fight if a girl is teased in front of them, cause a higher ratio of rape per capita than the badly brought up boys of neighboring evil India  ??


----------



## Aka123

Aeronaut said:


> @Aamna14 If you are aware of the usual upbringing of a Pakistani boy, you should know that we are fed 'ghairat' and told that other girls are your sisters and should be respected,that also includes a religious element to it.
> 
> If you were to be teased by the Indians infront of me,my reaction as a Pakistani would be to do exactly what those Afghans did. Good on them, they proved to those Indians that their media has failed to Indianize them....and they can risk arm and leg for their ladies to be respected. They also proved that,teasing unsuspecting girls maybe acceptible and 'touted' in their culture but not in ours,we still have ghairat left in our vains...enough to fight an Indian gang...risking everything.
> 
> God bless my boys.
> @Aka123 Ayush needs a break, none of you know the reason,i do.



Ok then it's between u and Ayush. Then I better not comment.


----------



## Kompromat

Aamna14 said:


> No you got me wrong iam not saying its something to be proud of i was stating a simple fact that such an action shouldn't be tolerated be it in any society.




Addi, I have given you the key statement before. "An Indian in a minority is a peaceful Indian, the one in a majority is not. "

They attempted something that they get away with in 'their culture'...only to meet their match from 'ours'. We can't let our ladies be taken as a soft target by some delusional Indians who think of life as a 'bollywood plot'.


----------



## karan.1970

Aeronaut said:


> Addi, I have given you the key statement before. "An Indian in a minority is a peaceful Indian, the one in a majority is not. "
> 
> They attempted something that they get away with in 'their culture'...only to meet their match from 'ours'. We can't let our ladies be taken as a soft target by some delusional Indians who think of life as a 'bollywood plot'.



btw, this is a 45 day old incident that was proved to be a car parking dispute.. But enjoy trolling


----------



## Kompromat

Aka123 said:


> Don't generalize as Indians. We are also brought up in that way and if some one does that kind of harqat with any girl be it from any Nationality in front of me, I'll do the same.



You are a real man, be proud of yourself and the mother that bread you. 



karan.1970 said:


> btw, this is a 45 day old incident that was proved to be a car parking dispute.. But enjoy trolling



Admit it, teasing girls is an acceptable practice in India and is touted in your media where women are presented as toys and objects of grandeur.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karan.1970

Aeronaut said:


> Admit it, teasing girls is an acceptable practice in India and is touted in your media where women are presented as toys and objects of grandeur.



remove the toys part and as a father of a girl, I will grudgingly agree with you... But its changing.. All of us have to be the change we want..


----------



## Aamna14

Aeronaut said:


> @Aamna14 If you are aware of the usual upbringing of a Pakistani boy, you should know that we are fed 'ghairat' and told that other girls are your sisters and should be respected,that also includes a religious element to it.
> 
> If you were to be teased by the Indians infront of me,my reaction as a Pakistani would be to do exactly what those Afghans did. Good on them, they proved to those Indians that their media has failed to Indianize them....and they can risk arm and leg for their ladies to be respected. They also proved that,teasing unsuspecting girls maybe acceptible and 'touted' in their culture but not in ours,we still have ghairat left in our vains...enough to fight an Indian gang...risking everything.
> 
> God bless my boys.
> @Aka123 Ayush needs a break, none of you know the reason,i do.



No your right its not an acceptable thing in our society and in any decent society and it shouldn't be tolerated. Women should be treated with respect and not teased around like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

karan.1970 said:


> remove the toys part and as a father of a girl, I will grudgingly agree with you... But its changing.. All of us have to be the change we want..



You are not the only one with females in your life, but the truth must be told in regards to overly western Indian media...why are its always females doing the "item songs"...?...trivial or a tip of the iceberg...you decide.... Respect to your family.


----------



## Aka123

Aeronaut said:


> You are a real man, be proud of yourself and the mother that bread you.
> 
> 
> 
> Admit it, teasing girls is an acceptable practice in India and is touted in your media where women are presented as toys and objects of grandeur.



Thanks mate!! I respect the person who respect the word mother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Aamna14 said:


> No your right its not an acceptable thing in our society and in any decent society and it shouldn't be tolerated. Women should be treated with respect and not teased around like that.



Those who tease around ladies at will thinking that they are soft targets are an ignominy for manhood. Real men have more haya in their hearts than females. Such men are insecure in their own skin,usually outcasted by other males,which is why they inflict their evil on females because they are "weak" in their mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## karan.1970

Aeronaut said:


> You are not the only one with females in your life, but the truth must be told in regards to overly western Indian media...why are its always females doing the "item songs"...?...trivial or a tip of the iceberg...you decide.... Respect to your family.



I actually agreed with you on that part.. Looks like you misunderstood...


----------



## Kompromat

karan.1970 said:


> I actually agreed with you on that part.. Looks like you misunderstood...



Males come from females, only if this was understood, such terrible things would not happen on this scale. We troll each other but the reality is that a rape in Uganda is as wrong as the one happening in Canada...there is no difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## karan.1970

Aeronaut said:


> Males come from females, only if this was understood, such terrible things would not happen on this scale. We troll each other but the reality is that a rape in Uganda is as wrong as the one happening in Canada...there is no difference.


Couldnt agree more...


----------



## SRP

Aeronaut said:


> They are at fault for accepting to study in the most racist nation on planet earth. Why do Afghan girls go to study in a nation with the highest rape ratio on planet earth,where rape is glorified in the movies and **** temples are accepted as a culture!



You call yourself moderator!!! Shame on you. Before giving this type of comment look at your country first.


----------



## SRP

I am giving some limelight about what happened on that day in Ravenshaw (not Raween Shah):

On that day hostel students were on strike because of some problems in hostel and there were odd 20/25 students sitting in front of main gate. At b/w 3.00 to 3.30 pm some odd 8-10 Afghan student came with their bikes and asked them to give them way to go outside. But hostel students refused them and said we were not going to leave this place till the VC and registrar come to this place and guarantee us our problem will be solved. Some Afghans annoyed and started abusing hostel students. After some tu tu mein mein b/w both parties one hostel student pushed bike of a Afghan student and in return afghan students started fighting. When fighting started some one called other hostel students who were sitting in front of hostel at that time. In few minutes 100s of hostel students from different hostels came and what happened next you can't imagine. Bricks, cycle pumps, bamboo sticks what ever they found threw towards them and Afghans were running for their life. This continued for 1/2hr till the police forces came in large numbers and stopped hostel student. Immediately Afghans were admitted to near by hospitals. Some of them were seriously injured and needed to stay in medicals for 3/4 days. 

How this incident could be avoided: 

If Afghans didn't argue with hostel students and leave that place. There is a another way which is 500mtrs away. That is open for everyone except four wheelers. But they did not go because they had to run extra 1km. 

Aftermath: 

All Afghans fled to Delhi and stayed in their embassy. Some hostel students were arrested. Some high level officers from Odisha govt went to Delhi to talk with Afghan officials. After 5-7 days they returned and situation normalized.


----------



## karan.1970

desert warrior said:


> You call yourself moderator!!! Shame on you. Before giving this type of comment look at your country first.



Report the post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mughaljee

&#7716;ashsh&#257;sh&#299;n;4435721 said:


> Afghans getting a taste of their brotherly relations with India.
> 
> No country in the world would tolerate them as much as Pakistanis do, yet, they still hate Pakistan.



*Babbar Shar Lagga Aain Sohnaya.*


----------



## Aka123

desert warrior said:


> I am giving some limelight about what happened on that day in Ravenshaw (not Raween Shah):
> 
> On that day hostel students were on strike because of some problems in hostel and there were odd 20/25 students sitting in front of main gate. At b/w 3.00 to 3.30 pm some odd 8-10 Afghan student came with their bikes and asked them to give them way to go outside. But hostel students refused them and said we were not going to leave this place till the VC and registrar come to this place and guarantee us our problem will be solved. Some Afghans annoyed and started abusing hostel students. After some tu tu mein mein b/w both parties one hostel student pushed bike of a Afghan student and in return afghan students started fighting. When fighting started some one called other hostel students who were sitting in front of hostel at that time. In few minutes 100s of hostel students from different hostels came and what happened next you can't imagine. Bricks, cycle pumps, bamboo sticks what ever they found threw towards them and Afghans were running for their life. This continued for 1/2hr till the police forces came in large numbers and stopped hostel student. Immediately Afghans were admitted to near by hospitals. Some of them were seriously injured and needed to stay in medicals for 3/4 days.
> 
> How this incident could be avoided:
> 
> If Afghans didn't argue with hostel students and leave that place. There is a another way which is 500mtrs away. That is open for everyone except four wheelers. But they did not go because they had to run extra 1km.
> 
> Aftermath:
> 
> All Afghans fled to Delhi and stayed in their embassy. Some hostel students were arrested. Some high level officers from Odisha govt went to Delhi to talk with Afghan officials. After 5-7 days they returned and situation normalized.



Very common incident. Have so many times happened in Calcutta when students of two different parties clashed in colleges. Nowadays it reduced though but even a decade back it was a common scene when TMC and SFI students clashed.
The worst thing was at times bombs, swords and guns were recovered from college hostels.
Bengal Engineering College one of the most prestigious and oldest college of the country was shut down for indefinite period because of such issues.

I think even if they were not Afghan students a brawl would have started.


----------



## ares

Aeronaut said:


> They are at fault for accepting to study in the most racist nation on planet earth. Why do Afghan girls go to study in a nation with the highest rape ratio on planet earth,where rape is glorified in the movies and **** temples are accepted as a culture!



Would you rather have them study in your 'Madarsas' where they go in as innocent teenagers and come out as fundamentalist yahoos.

You do know about Afghan Taliban(ie : students)..In early 80s they were first of their kind to receive unique Pakistani education in terror factories, you unkindly named as Madarsas. 

Since then there has been thousands of Afghans, who have graduated from your unique education system. Unsurprisingly each one of them has progressed their nation to a new level of ruin.

Any flaws Indian education system/India by far pales in comparison to what systematic brainwashing you provide to poor Afghan people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

Aka123 said:


> Very common incident. Have so many times happened in Calcutta when students of two different parties clashed in colleges. Nowadays it reduced though but even a decade back it was a common scene when TMC and SFI students clashed.
> The worst thing was at times bombs, swords and guns were recovered from college hostels.
> Bengal Engineering College one of the most prestigious and oldest college of the country was shut down for indefinite period because of such issues.
> 
> I think even if they were not Afghan students a brawl would have started.



I'm just trying to say If i was their instead of Afghans, the same fate happened to me. Nothing to do with if we love or hate Afghans. But some journos who don't know even the name of the university are writing articles without a single pound knowledge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shree835

Pakistani Trolls are at the best....I don trust Pakistani news agency... Any other source you have.


----------



## jetti

India gives freedom to afghanis to fight on Indian soil. Such is the greatnes of India.
if same thing happened in pak done by hindus, we know that hindus would be killed. also Pak males abduct hindu women contrary to what that silly moderator says about pakistani ghairat. all BS.



Aeronaut said:


> @Aamna14 If you are aware of the usual upbringing of a Pakistani boy, you should know that we are fed 'ghairat' and told that *other girls are your sisters and should be respected*,that also includes a religious element to it.
> 
> If you were to be teased by the Indians infront of me,my reaction as a Pakistani would be to do exactly what those Afghans did. Good on them, they proved to those Indians that their media has failed to Indianize them....and they can risk arm and leg for their ladies to be respected. They also proved that,teasing unsuspecting girls maybe acceptible and 'touted' in their culture but not in ours,we still have ghairat left in our vains...enough to fight an Indian gang...risking everything.
> 
> God bless my boys.
> @Aka123 Ayush needs a break, none of you know the reason,i do.


is that why incestuous marriages are common in Pak? also among Paks living in UK



Aeronaut said:


> You are a real man, be proud of yourself and the mother that bread you.
> 
> 
> 
> *Admit it, teasing girls is an acceptable practice in India and is touted in your media where women are presented as toys and objects of grandeur*.


exactly same thing in Pak, except its more sinister where girls are abducted raped and converted to islam and married to a guy who is already married and with kids

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aka123

Absolutely, these are works of media folks. They even need to release some spicy news to gain some name and fame. They are also doing some job and probably might get a promotion if the news hits in market. So probably a similar young media guy was wandering here and there for some news(trying hard to meet the deadline set by his editor), heard a fight's going on, went to enjoy the scene and then found out Afghan students are involved. Immediately it struck him that this will make an International news and he covered it and then got it printed.
Instead if two Indian groups were involved, even he would have hurled a few abuses and then walked on to a nearby shop for a cup of tea.


----------



## jetti

Icewolf said:


> None...The indians will kill eachother out of ethnic and religious differences



i think you are confusing pakistan for india

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

Aeronaut said:


> They are at fault for accepting to study in the most racist nation on planet earth. Why do Afghan girls go to study in a nation with the highest rape ratio on *planet earth,where rape is glorified in the movies and **** temples are accepted as a culture*!



From where did you got those statistics or is it your fantasy ???

**** temples???

Those depictions are related to creating the life, you people will never understand those concepts, but much better than *pedophiles* 


Pakistani always close their eyes when there is some thing wrong internally and in their society and will jump into funnily pointing fingers at India.

We have been seeing this for 65 Years and each time you are the ones who lost whether in 1) propaganda, 
2) war,
3) economic front,
4) diplomatic front ,
5) Global stature and the list goes on .......


----------



## Bombaywalla

nick_indian said:


> Just because you are a moderator does not give you the license to troll so shamelessly



LOL I couldn't have put it better myself. 


...and LMFAO at "**** temples". Some people might view this differently, but I couldn't be more proud of these so-called "**** temples", for our forefathers definitely taught the world a thing or two about how to do it right. Screw the hypocrites.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakdefender

long live afghan-indian brotherhood , afghans love their hindu brothers from india and vice versa .. look forward to the day when 6 million afghans live side by side with their hindu brothers on indian soil

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

jetti said:


> i think you are confusing pakistan for india



Kiddie arguments


----------



## Srinivas

nick_indian said:


> Just because you are a moderator does not give you the license to troll so shamelessly .
> 
> Oh no , in hindsight , it actually does. Sorry , my bad



These guys have no self control of their emotions main reason for the blood spilled in their home land.


----------



## SHAMK9

pakdefender said:


> long live afghan-indian brotherhood , afghans love their hindu brothers from india and vice versa .. look forward to the day when 6 million afghans live side by side with their hindu brothers on indian soil



India should further improve their brotherhood by taking millions of afghans from Pakistan


----------



## PakPrinciples

I'm surprised Indians would lash out at Afghan students not because of their ethnicity or whether they're Muslims but simply because Indian students in Australia have long complained of harassment/discrimination.

BBC News - Two Indian students assaulted in fresh Australia attack
Spate of Attacks Leave Indian Students on Edge in Australia - TIME
Indian students 'more likely to be robbed, assaulted'

As far as sexual harassment of women is concerned that I'm not surprised about. 

However, in the defence of Indians the Afghan students in India are also accused of similar crimes

Student assaulted by Afghans - Times Of India
Afghan Student Held for Sexually Assaulting Colleague | news.outlookindia.com

Personally I would rather have Afghans going to India for their education, as illegal migrants, etc...


----------



## Spring Onion

The tharki Indians might had seen a fair skinned girl for the first time so no surprise they tried to tease and abduct the fair skinned Afghan girl who is studying in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SirHatesALot

some Indians are tharkis but all Pakistanis are ............


----------



## Contrarian

Aeronaut said:


> They are at fault for accepting to study in the most racist nation on planet earth. Why do Afghan girls go to study in a nation with the highest rape ratio on planet earth,where rape is glorified in the movies and **** temples are accepted as a culture!



It is far better than living in a stone age society like Pakistan where the norm is for men to marry their sisters and have multiple marriages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

BLACKGOLD said:


> some Indians are tharkis but all Pakistanis are ............



Only if you had spent your energies on curbing Indian thrikism, you may had been saved from the above facepalm


----------



## Spring Onion

Contrarian said:


> It is far better than living in a stone age society like Pakistan where the norm is for men to marry their sisters and have multiple marriages.



 bwahahahahahaha sisters? cousins are NOT sisters literally but figuratively and thats the norm the world over except India. 

And by the way the norms in India you know sharing one wife by dozens of brothers. So please spare us.

above all why you guys are justifying this assult by Indian men on Afghan girl student?


----------

